# ACS May 2017



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi All,

Lets use this thread to update on the timelines of May ACS. I have applied on 6th May for Software Engineering and it moved to stage 4 on 12th May. 

What are your timelines?


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

i have filed an Appeal to ACS on 12-05-2017 and now in Stage 1.


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> i have filed an Appeal to ACS on 12-05-2017 and now in Stage 1.


Just curious to know - why u filed appeal for ACS?


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Folks,

In order to increase my job search i plan to get assessed by ACS. Kindly help me to understand my scenario.

Actually i have done B.Tech IT with 10.5 yrs exp in graphic designer. worked totally 3 companies.

In that 2nd company is startup company in that i used to do 2 jobs Computer network engineer and Graphic designer worked for more than 5 years in same comapny, just 1 year back i get another job where i work as graphic designer .

So just i plan to migrate to australia i get assessed by vetasses for graphic designer i got positive feedback.
Can i get assessed for computer network engineer for 5yrs in 2nd company from ACS.

Will it get affect my future invite and grant. please any one expert advice me on this.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> In order to increase my job search i plan to get assessed by ACS. Kindly help me to understand my scenario.
> 
> ...


You can get yourself assessed from as many agencies you want for as many job descriptions or ANZSCO codes you want as long as you do not submit any forged documents or false declarations 

You can use any or all of these assessments to apply for a EOI as per your wish
You would not be doing anything illegal

Go ahead and submit an application to ACS for assessment as Computer network engineer.
Whether you will get a positive assessment or not, that depends on ACS

Cheers


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

sagarb said:


> Just curious to know - why u filed appeal for ACS?


ACS Assessed my Bachelor of Computer Science 4 year degree with Minor in Computing and Deducted 5 years of my work experience.


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello There,

I am planning to apply to ACS but there is one clarification. I worked in one company whose name and ownership got changed during my tenure there. Do I show it as one company or do I need to attach some proof of my duties in pre and post era.
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I've applied ACS since 01 May and they said that my skilled will be reported on May 2012.

Therefore, the assessor gave an opportunity to change to RPL for an earlier RMD.

Supposing I change to RPL and provide two projects from 2008 and 2010, will my skill date be between that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arbh said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I am planning to apply to ACS but there is one clarification. I worked in one company whose name and ownership got changed during my tenure there. Do I show it as one company or do I need to attach some proof of my duties in pre and post era.
> Please help.
> ...


Will you be getting a reference letter for the entire period or you will be submitting a SD ?

Cheers


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

arbh said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I am planning to apply to ACS but there is one clarification. I worked in one company whose name and ownership got changed during my tenure there. Do I show it as one company or do I need to attach some proof of my duties in pre and post era.
> Please help.
> ...


You can either get new reference letter with new logo / company name OR should mention in reference letter that worked with company 'x' which is currently 'y'.

Hope this helps..


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> ACS Assessed my Bachelor of Computer Science 4 year degree with Minor in Computing and Deducted 5 years of my work experience.


Thanks.. let us know your result


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

The experience letter covers all the years that I served in this company. I can also submit SD.
Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

sagarb said:


> You can either get new reference letter with new logo / company name OR should mention in reference letter that worked with company 'x' which is currently 'y'.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Thanks saguaro


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry, Sagarb


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have doubt, My wife is graphic designer and she also worked as computer network professional.

She has done B.Tech IT. for claiming partner skill i done skill assessment for graphic designer from vetasses got approved. so my question can a person do two job code skill assessment.

Im thinking to do skill assesment for computer network professional since she worked in one company as both role she took major role. So plan to get SD from second company apply for ACS.

Please advice. Can i claim partner point like that? is it possible to do two set of skill assesment. i can provide proof on that . Thanks.


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for ACS on 16th May 2017. It moved to Stage 4 on 23rd May 2017 i.e. within a week. 
I have about 9 Years of work-ex in IT with BE in Computers.
My PTE score is ready with 90 in each section. 
Waiting for +ve response from ACS to apply for EOI.
What can be the typical waiting time for a reply from ACS? ACS Website says 8-10 weeks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnilcnaik said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACS on 16th May 2017. It moved to Stage 4 on 23rd May 2017 i.e. within a week.
> I have about 9 Years of work-ex in IT with BE in Computers.
> My PTE score is ready with 90 in each section.
> ...


Most applications are processed in 3 weeks but due to very heavy applications recently because of the 457 rule change, there has been an increase in processing time upto 4 weeks

You will have your results in hand well before the application open in July be rest assured most likely between 10th may to 15th May , if not earlier 

Cheers


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Most applications are processed in 3 weeks but due to very heavy applications recently because of the 457 rule change, there has been an increase in processing time upto 4 weeks
> 
> You will have your results in hand well before the application open in July be rest assured most likely between 10th may to 15th May , if not earlier
> 
> Cheers


Thanks .I will update once I get a response from ACS.


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

I submitted for ACS assessment on 11th may and it went in stage 4 after 4 days its been in stage 4 - with assessor for almost a week. But one of my friend submitted his acs application a day before me on 10th May and received his positive assessment although he applied for a different skills 261399 through an agent, his agent made a mistake here. He realized that the skills he wanted to get assessed for was 261312. So he has reapplied. Guys if you are not sure which skills to apply please do a research and then apply otherwise you will end up wasting 500AUD and add unnecessary frustration if you have limited time for submitting EOI.


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

sagarb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lets use this thread to update on the timelines of May ACS. I have applied on 6th May for Software Engineering and it moved to stage 4 on 12th May.
> 
> What are your timelines?


My application moved back to stage 3 as officer thought that my masters was done physically in Australia. Issue resolved via email.. hoping to get +ve soon.

reply from ACS : 

Your application was lodged as a “Skills” application, but the plan was to change the application type to “Post-Australian Study” in order for you to receive an earlier skilled date. The requirement for Post-Australian Study according to the new guidelines, however, requires an Australian degree that has been studied IN Australia.

Since your Masters studied in Singapore, you do not meet this requirement. So, as a result we have changed your application type back to “Skills”. This doesn’t affect the assessment of your Masters. Your Masters will still be assessed.

Not to worry – we will proceed with your assessment.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

sagarb said:


> Thanks.. let us know your result


Today i received ACS Appeal result, positive again, work Experience points added now. 
(Appeal Successful)


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> Today i received ACS Appeal result, positive again, work Experience points added now.
> (Appeal Successful)


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> Today i received ACS Appeal result, positive again, work Experience points added now.
> (Appeal Successful)


Congrats !


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Awesome news congratulations on ACS results and all the best for people waiting.
Can I request people to share what job code they applied and help fellow applicants in order get the right information about duties and rpl for ACS.
Thanks to all of you in advance.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks to all specially
@scorpion24 
@sagarb 
@auspr17


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hi , 

i am planning to submit for ACS and i need your advise based on the experience.
I am B.E Electronics with 13 yrs of IT which is mix of QA and BA. 
Do i need to apply with RPL? or just the skills assessment?
can anybody who has applied help me with the review of roles and responsibilities?

For RPL can somebody share the reference data so that i can prepare the same reflecting my experience.

any help if highly appreciated or if there is another thread where i can get the help please point me in the right direction.

Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> i am planning to submit for ACS and i need your advise based on the experience.
> I am B.E Electronics with 13 yrs of IT which is mix of QA and BA.
> ...



under which code you wants to apply.

one of my friend applied for ACS Assessment with Bachelor degree of EE and ACS Assessed his degree with Major in Computing, here is his outcome

_Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical Engineering from XXXXXX completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing._


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Most applications are processed in 3 weeks but due to very heavy applications recently because of the 457 rule change, there has been an increase in processing time upto 4 weeks
> 
> You will have your results in hand well before the application open in July be rest assured most likely between 10th may to 15th May , if not earlier
> 
> Cheers


Received a positive response from ACS earlier today. i.e. within 10 days from application.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

congratulations swapnilcnaik!!!
can you tell us branch and what code you applied ... thanks in advance...


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

auspr17 said:


> congratulations swapnilcnaik!!!
> can you tell us branch and what code you applied ... thanks in advance...


BE Computers+ PGDM (Marketing) with 8.5 Years of work experience. 2 years 8 months were deducted.

ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## tato0516 (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe you can get a certificate of change of name from the commerce chambers in your city! Those records are public (At least in my country)... Hope it works!


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> under which code you wants to apply.
> 
> one of my friend applied for ACS Assessment with Bachelor degree of EE and ACS Assessed his degree with Major in Computing, here is his outcome
> 
> ...


Hey Jalalkhan,

Thanks for the reply... i am planning to apply for 261111 ICT BA.. thats an awesome new that Electronics and communication has been considered as ICT Major in Computing... so does that mean i dont need a RPL??

At the same can you please let me know whether your friend applied for the same job code as mine .. as it would be helpful for me to get some assistance.. please reply back .. thanks again for the reply an information..


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

arbh said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I am planning to apply to ACS but there is one clarification. I worked in one company whose name and ownership got changed during my tenure there. Do I show it as one company or do I need to attach some proof of my duties in pre and post era.
> Please help.
> ...


What I did was, got the job description in new company letter head, but made sure it was mentioned that company name got changed from that to this and I was doing my role in the old company.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hey Jalalkhan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply... i am planning to apply for 261111 ICT BA.. thats an awesome new that Electronics and communication has been considered as ICT Major in Computing... so does that mean i dont need a RPL??
> 
> At the same can you please let me know whether your friend applied for the same job code as mine .. as it would be helpful for me to get some assistance.. please reply back .. thanks again for the reply an information..


No, he applied for Network and system engineer code.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

jalalkhan said:


> No, he applied for Network and system engineer code.


Thanks for the reply jalalkhan, i need to find somebody who has cleared acs and who can share the roles and responsibilities for reference and review mine from a perspective.

I want to make sure i am able to get all the help required for making ACs a success let me know if somebody can help.

Thanks again..


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*ACS May 2017 - Timelines*

Hi All,

Did anyone submit ACS application in the last week of May 2017 or so?

How long are they taking nowadays to share the results of ACS?

May 2017 time lines are pretty much missing in the forum - compared to previous months.
Is it like not many people applied for ACS during this month or otherwise?

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

My wife is going to complete her 10 years of work experience in July 2017. We are going to apply for skill assessment now itself. But she is on maternity leave currently. We are having salary slips till march. Will ACS consider Statutory declaration and count experience till this month or will they consider till March only ?


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone submit ACS application in the last week of May 2017 or so?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I applied for ACS in May 2017. I received a positive assessment in 11 calendar days (Not sure if it is a norm)
Please refer the Signature below for details. Hope that helps.
Thanks.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

What means ACS+ve?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I switched from Employer A to B in the month of Apr 2016. The last time I obtained employment verification letter was in Nov 2016 and they refuse to give me one now as they have already provided one. 
- Does ACS accept past dated employment verification letter? Is there any requirement on date of the letter?
- When I was doing employer switch, I took a week's off. I heard ACS skips the month if there is more than 2 days of off work. Is this true?

Please help me with your inputs.


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> What means ACS+ve?


It means 2 things for experienced professionals: 
1) your education is equivalent to a relevant degree in Australia. For e.g. AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 
and
2) Your work experience is considered relevant to the ANZSCO code you are applying for. For e.g. The employment is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I switched from Employer A to B in the month of Apr 2016. The last time I obtained employment verification letter was in Nov 2016 and they refuse to give me one now as they have already provided one.
> - Does ACS accept past dated employment verification letter? Is there any requirement on date of the letter?
> ...


Any help friends?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Any help friends?


ACS when assessing will certify that you worked till Nov 2016 only. That's the date the reference letter was issued.
Reference letter can only be past dated and cannot be future dated


However, if you continue to work in the same company in the same designation, then you can keep claiming points for the experience even after that date.

As far as holidays is concerned, ACS does not ask for payslips as evidence so how on earth would they know how many days you have worked in a month ?

Cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As far as holidays is concerned, ACS does not ask for payslips as evidence so how on earth would they know how many days you have worked in a month ?
> 
> Cheers


Because, Company A's letter states my end date with them, and the second company shows the start date. These two letters when combined shows there is a gap of one week in between.

Any idea if ACS skips that month of there is gap > 2 days ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Because, Company A's letter states my end date with them, and the second company shows the start date. These two letters when combined shows there is a gap of one week in between.
> 
> Any idea if ACS skips that month of there is gap > 2 days ?


ACS is not bothered with a few days here and there.
A week is nothing to be worried about

When filling the EOI, you will have to give exact dates for start and end and that time, all the days that you did not work will be deducted from your total working period. For awarding the points by the system automatically 

Cheers


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

*Need help*



swapnilcnaik said:


> Received a positive response from ACS earlier today. i.e. within 10 days from application.


Hi Swapnil,

Congrats for positive ACS result. 

I need your help,

Age - 29 - 30 points
Education - B.tech - Information technology and MBA - 15 points
PTE - Mostly will get 10 points only
Experience - 5 years - Here the problem is I worked as Senior Systems Engineer at Company A for 3 years but my responsibilities were of BA only , then went on to pursue MBA ( 2 years regular course) , Now working as Business Analyst at Company B for 2 years. So all together I have 5 years of experience. Planning to apply for ACS under 261111 code, so will my first 3 years of experience be considered ?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Thanks for the reply jalalkhan, i need to find somebody who has cleared acs and who can share the roles and responsibilities for reference and review mine from a perspective.
> 
> I want to make sure i am able to get all the help required for making ACs a success let me know if somebody can help.
> 
> Thanks again..


I'm planning to apply for ACS in June month, will someone be able to guide me on R&R and review my reference letters ? It will be of great help. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mikuim (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am planning to apply to ACS and I'd like to confirm some informations. 

I graduate in a Associate degree (2013) and also I finish a Masters Degree (2017). I have 3 years of work experience, all after 2013 after my first degree. About the education section, I supposed I'll receive 15 points.

But my doubt is about the experience, I mean, I have a masters degree but all my work experience was before my masters. So, ACS will use 2 years of my experience (before masters) as relevant work experience? If yes, so I'll get just 1 year of experience and need more 2 years to get 5 points, correct? Or I need experience after masters graduation?

I really appreciate answers. Thanks!


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

theillusionist said:


> Hi Swapnil,
> 
> Congrats for positive ACS result.
> 
> ...



This is what I did...

1.) Didnt show them the MBA degree. Only B.tech was assessed
2.) Pre MBA work ex RnR was inline with RnR for BA - was counted

Most of the cases it wasn't counted, so be very sure of what you write.


----------



## mikuim (Jun 2, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> This is what I did...
> 
> 1.) Didnt show them the MBA degree. Only B.tech was assessed
> 2.) Pre MBA work ex RnR was inline with RnR for BA - was counted
> ...


Yes, but in my case is an Associate degree and I'd need 5 years of relevant experience to satisfy the suitability criteria. Do you know if I can use intern experience before the degree? I mean, I worked as an intern for almost 3 years before my first degree. Is it possible?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

mikuim said:


> Yes, but in my case is an Associate degree and I'd need 5 years of relevant experience to satisfy the suitability criteria. Do you know if I can use intern experience before the degree? I mean, I worked as an intern for almost 3 years before my first degree. Is it possible?


AFAIK, only full time experience is considered. What is the number of hours per week?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> This is what I did...
> 
> 1.) Didnt show them the MBA degree. Only B.tech was assessed
> 2.) Pre MBA work ex RnR was inline with RnR for BA - was counted
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
Didn't they ask about the break for 2 years? in which you did MBA .

I badly need your help in this can you help me out . Sent a private message . Please check


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

theillusionist said:


> Hi Swapnil,
> 
> Congrats for positive ACS result.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Your case is similar to mine. Only difference being total work experience.
I worked for 33 months before my MBA as a Software Engineer(Designation). I would say similar to yours.

My education and total work experience of approximately 8.5 years is in related IT field with total of almost 6 years BA experience.
Even before applying for ACS, I had read in multiple forums that approximately 2 years of work experience against training in the related field. Based on the ACS result, 31 months were deducted. 

So I am guessing, 2-3 years is deducted for work experience in related stream(31 months in my case). Partial experience was deducted.

Based on the details you have shared(3 years SSE+2 years BA):
Best Case Scenario: 2 years deducted by ACS. So total relevant experience will be 3 years. You may just qualify for 5 points for Work Experience.

If ACS deducts any more months, your Work Experience Score will unfortunately be 0.

Hope this helps. All the best. 
Let me know if you need any clarifications. This information is based on my knowledge and information gathered from peers and forums.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

swapnilcnaik said:


> Hi,
> Your case is similar to mine. Only difference being total work experience.
> I worked for 33 months before my MBA as a Software Engineer(Designation). I would say similar to yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. 

SSE experience R&R was related to BA or they were the original SSE R&R ?


----------



## mikuim (Jun 2, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> AFAIK, only full time experience is considered. What is the number of hours per week?


I was intern for almost 3 years doing 20 hours/week. Can I use this work experience?


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Didn't they ask about the break for 2 years? in which you did MBA .
> 
> I badly need your help in this can you help me out . Sent a private message . Please check


They didn't ask.
Advice - Please send a mail to ACS on this, you never know how trend changes (read - becomes more strict). Go through the forum on what people are doing nowdays and what is the response.

I did a thorough study that time and took this step.


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the detailed response.
> 
> SSE experience R&R was related to BA or they were the original SSE R&R ?


For me SE+BA R&R.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

swapnilcnaik said:


> For me SE+BA R&R.


Hello swapnilcnaik,

Would you be able to help with me the R&R for the BA.. it is just what is holding me up .. so please let me know about the same.

Thanks


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

hi swapnilcnaik.. please pm and help me out with review of ICT BA R&R...i will be waiting for your reply .. thanks in advance..


----------

